# [SOLVED] Destination Folder Access Denied



## darren16b (Aug 5, 2010)

I’m trying to move a word doc to a shared document file on my network. The reason for moving it is so that I can print it. Windows 7 is not compatible with my old printer.
Whenever I try to move the word doc to the shared documents file on the network I get this message. “Destination Folder Access Denied” “ You need permission to perform this action”
How do I fix this issue?

:4-dontkno
I don't see a search box so I posted a new thread.


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Destination Folder Access Denied*

You are trying to transfer a file that the destination computer does not allow network computers to write to the folder you are sending it to. To fix this the computer with the printer (which I assume is where you are sending it) must have file sharing set up. Which can be enabled in the Network and Sharing Center, from the start menu or the Control Panel. File sharing is turned off by default for security reasons. Also some Anti-Virus programs can interfere with File Sharing.


----------



## darren16b (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Destination Folder Access Denied*

Thanks Bob,
but file sharing between the 3 computers on my network has been set up. I will double check to make sure this hasn't changed, but I haven't done anything to change it. I have sent word docs. to this file in the past with no trouble.


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Destination Folder Access Denied*

What about any AV / Firewall that you may have recently added?


----------



## darren16b (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Destination Folder Access Denied*

Thanks for your help Bob,
I found the problem, it was on the network computer.
Under file sharing the "Allow network-users to change files" was unchecked. I put a check mark in the box and now I don't get the message. Again thanks for your help. :wave:


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Destination Folder Access Denied*

Sure, Np 

Please mark this thread as solved.


----------

